# PowerBooks threaten male fertility?



## Durbrow (Dec 8, 2004)

The Guardian is reporting a study suggesting that laptops on laps can get hot enough to raise the temperature of testicles and inhibit the production of sperm. iBooks PowerBooks, I believe, can get pretty hot. So, guys, how many of you have reproduced since owning your iBook or PowerBook? 


http://www.guardian.co.uk/uk_news/story/0,3604,1369622,00.html


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Dec 9, 2004)

Who cares about reproduction? As long as the system works on demand, there is nothing to worry.  And for that the heat can be darn helpful.. 

(I am just kidding with this post since I can't believe the heat of the books might be harmful for the sperm production. It's still a *lap*top and not a ****top)


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 9, 2004)

Hah.. if they'd guarantee that using your 17" Powerbook on your lap for 5 hours a day would make you .. say, "safer" to .. have fun with, I'd make someone use it 16 hours a day .. (oh wait, he does .. never mind)


----------



## Viro (Dec 9, 2004)

It might do. Temperature is important. Just look up some biology textbook. I won't post more details as it'll surely get modded down .


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 9, 2004)

... so I'm lucky if he has a revision A powerbook then? If tht is a desided effect that is ... :d (hm, should I move this thread to cafe?)


----------



## Viro (Dec 9, 2004)

I think this should be moved to the cafe. It's really nothing to do with Apple hardware.

While reduced fertility is caused by the temperature of the testicles, some have speculated that it also leads to cancer (doesn't everything these days?).


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Dec 9, 2004)

I wonder who is so poor to not have a table around when he/she/it is working more than 5h a day on the cute books. I think such ppl will first get some serious decubitus and back problems before their fertility suffers.


----------



## mslifkin (Dec 9, 2004)

Giaguara said:
			
		

> Hah.. if they'd guarantee that using your 17" Powerbook on your lap for 5 hours a day would make you .. say, "safer" to .. have fun with, I'd make someone use it 16 hours a day .. (oh wait, he does .. never mind)



Hey Gia,

16 hours a day glued to a PowerBook? (I admit, I can understand the attraction!) That doesn't leave much time for "having fun" now, does it?  

Regards,
Marc


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 9, 2004)

Well ... sometimes you end up using the powerbook on the lap when you have one normal sized desk with a G4 tower, ugly CRT, an eMac, a 12" Powerbook .. and a 17" Powerbook ...  but that setup is only in the work hours and when we are both here..

16 hours.. heh. Happens. Like now, with being 6 hours in different time zones. Once the time zone problem is fixed (next week), I'm sure we will not be using the Powerbooks for 16 hours a day .. or well at least trying not to


----------



## Dorn (Dec 9, 2004)

Zammy-Sam said:
			
		

> I wonder who is so poor to not have a table around when he/she/it is working more than 5h a day on the cute books. I think such ppl will first get some serious decubitus and back problems before their fertility suffers.



Personally , I use the ergonomic recommended posture of having said powerbook in my lap and finding a properly elevated position for my feet while in a correct and measurable angle leaning back in a chair.

None of that sissy sit up straight stuff, no thanks. And about testing it? I think I'll leave that to braver ppl than I  I can JUST imagine that lawsuit.
"Powerbook user sues Apple for having heat resistant little soldiers" 

D.


----------



## Durbrow (Dec 9, 2004)

You're right. I should have posted this in Cafe but I was so excited at the time I thought it was a hardware issue. Since it seems that I am the only one that seems to have reproduced (on this thread) while owning a PowerBook I am hoping that Apple can use me and my 5 year old as poster children in case they get sued.


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 9, 2004)

Hehe...

I can see the next Powerbooks have some sorta warning "Do not use your Powerbook as a contraceptive ..."


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Dec 9, 2004)

Or an additional fan located closer to... 
Ahhhhh no! I see some sick ideas coming up. Let's just keep the warning sticker.


----------



## Dorn (Dec 9, 2004)

Zammy-Sam said:
			
		

> Or an additional fan located closer to...
> Ahhhhh no! I see some sick ideas coming up. Let's just keep the warning sticker.



Yup, wonder if an HMO would cover that


----------



## Convert (Dec 9, 2004)

I remember seeing a keyboard somewhere that actually said on the back...too much handling could lead to fertility problems. I laughed. Then put the keyboard down.


----------



## DanTekGeek (Dec 9, 2004)

if any of you have male dogs, who still have their.....um...yeah. anyway, why do you think they lay on their backs with thier legs up in the air? Its because the body produces sperm much better when the testes are at cooler temperatures.


----------



## fryke (Dec 9, 2004)

's that why I sleep on my back, too? Ah, no, I sleep on the side. Hmm... I must say I've automatically basically stopped using PowerBooks on my lap (and put them on tables) when I got my first TiBook. Although it rather hurt my knees after a while than my ... thighs, because I always put it a bit further away from that region, I think earlier PowerBooks were much 'cooler' (heat-wise, not looks-wise).
In that aspect, I sometimes miss my PowerBook 150. Back then I hardly ever noticed the 'book heating up. Those 68LC030 processors were great...


----------



## Satcomer (Dec 26, 2004)

Maybe it is because of this.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Dec 27, 2004)

lol


----------



## RGrphc2 (Dec 27, 2004)

yea, ever since reading that article, i've been very aware of where i place my laptop now.     being a little dramatic here, but i am the last "healthy" male in my family, so yea....  gotta keep the laptop OFF the lap, just to be safe.


----------



## Clivey (Jan 4, 2005)

(I'm no guru here - so 'cuse the probable misuse of terms, but...) I heard tell that the male DNA is degrading - to the point that 'we'll' (read males) be extinct within 150,000 years...  
I have also done my bit for the species and (luv 'em dearly) but I won't want to deliberately do it again!   
I might take the cover OFF my PB  - just to make sure.


----------



## larry98765 (Jan 4, 2005)

I have used a Powerbook (12"G4) which runs really hot. I use it on my lap. I've used it for a year and 1/2. My wife is due in June. Please refrain from "milkman" jokes. The baby is mine.


----------

